# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.45 - MTK Repartition tool and new features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.45 - MTK Repartition tool and new features * MTK Repartition tool and new features! 
- SmartAV Engine updated and revised
 According to many user`s requests we left SmartAV and revise it completely.
 Now chance to make phone `stuck` decreased up to 95 percent for generic   (non-branded) phones and to 70-90 percent for rest models
 Verification improved
 Other changes and improvements on detection 
- New feature: MTK Repartition Tool - *WorldFirst and Unique !* 
 Brief:
 In most of MTK tablets (as well as phones) users can face `not enough   memory` problem when they try to install big apps/games even if phone   still has gigabytes of free memory.
 It`s happen due memory divided for user and internal parts. And user-defined one is always less than internal.
 Solution:
 MTK RepartTool allow by one click swap memory between phone and   internal storage (allow to make user-defined area bigger or vice-versa,   than factory defined) 
 Info:
 Operation will erase all user data!
 Operation not allow swap memory, if there is no internal storage partition!
 Supported models:
 All phones, based on MT6582(new), MT6595, MT6735, MT6752, MT6753, MT6795, MT8163, MT8735, MT8783 
- SP unlock operations revised 
 Implemented reading `fused SP codes` for phones, which relock back  after reset ( after DirectUnlock ) - *World First and Unique !*
 After unlock with this method - phone will became permanently unlocked 
- FW Read Engine Revised
 Improved AutoDetection
 New types supported 
 Brand-Specific improvements
 MT81xx - tablet specific changes 
 Files verification improved  
- UserData operations improved
 FP: Gallery (photo) extraction improved
 FP: PhoneBook extraction improved
 DataDirect Engine revised 
- Other  
 LG connection revised  
 AppManager Engine revised 
 Flash ID database updated 
 Some other bugfixes and improvements  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

